# Happy WUSOR day



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Confused?  then let me explain.
Having spent more years than I care to remember in various bands a few years ago we decided to have the first meeting of what has become an institution by inviting all the local washed up, sad old rockers (WUSOR), of which I am certainly one, and associated partners & friends to a reunion do on the last Saturday before christmas. Basically we just talk a load of old bollox & drink 'till we fall over  although it has to be said that the women in the group usually outlast the fellas (always knew you lot had hollow legs)

So, with the explanation out of the way I'd just like to wish any WUSORs, apprentice WUSORs ........ you know ....... those wierd young people , anybody who wants to be or indeed knows of one (which basically should cover just about everybody), a happy WUSOR day, a very merry Christmas and a prosperous & healthy New Year.

I go now to get exceedingly bombed  


Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Doggy....you sound like a Sad Old Greaser to me! You better sign up with the rest of us HERE!

Probably best not to mention your Gay Honda though!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Doggy....you sound like a Sad Old Greaser to me! You better sign up with the rest of us HERE!
> 
> Probably best not to mention your Gay Honda though!


 A washed up, sad old rocker AND a sad old greaser??????????

Aye, you're probably right


Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Here's something for you Doggy.....Dr Feelgood with the late, great Lee Brilleaux!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Here's something for you Doggy.....Dr Feelgood with the late, great Lee Brilleaux!
> 
> YouTube - Dr. Feelgood-Down At The Doctors #107-*T*O*T*Ps*70s*


Was never a massive Feelgood fan but saw them live once & really enjoyed it. There was enough energy on that stage to power a small town for a week



Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SRV was The Man!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> SRV was The Man!
> 
> YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan - Live


Aye, he was summat wasn't he.

Right, must go. Time for the Wusor! I'll catch yer termorra when I've got a head like a bucket, a mouth like the bottom of Ghandi's sandal & I'm wondering why the police are hammering on the door................. hey ho



Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

All the best Doggy!


----------

